# Paying Someone to Watch Rosie



## JeremyHosee (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I have a dilemma. I am a college student at The University of Tampa, FL, and (unfortunately) I have to go home for a month for Christmas break in California. This means I have to leave my hedgie Rosie in Florida, and I won't be able to take care of her for a month... I was wondering if anyone around the Tampa area could take really good care of her? I am willing to pay around $6-10 a night for the whole month as long as you can take good care of her. Christmas break starts December 16, so hopefully someone sees this and can help me out by then.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Try the breeder. Mine does boarding and charges $5 per day.


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

Great tip! We're going on a cruise in January and were discussing this yesterday. my granny has volunteered to watch Soda Pop as well as our two dogs and bunny, but she has no experience with hedgehogs...poor granny. She tries so hard lol I'm gonna txt the breeder that Soda Pop came from today as a backup plan


----------

